# Jonathan Edwards offer from RYM today



## reaganmarsh (Apr 27, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Ligonier's Renewing Your Mind broadcast is offering Stephen Nichols' 6-session DVD teaching series on Jonathan Edwards for a donation of any amount. You may access the offer here:

https://gift.renewingyourmind.org/27/jonathan-edwards/offer

Enjoy!


----------

